# CNC plans



## Gmgood89

Hi everyone!

I'm a new here but would like to hit the ground running. I am looking to build myself a sturdy 3 axis cnc router. Thinking maybe 3'x5' or 4'x6' work area.

I'm currently looking for recommendations on table plans. I currently work at a company plum full of cnc's for machining metal and wood. We make medical devices and cabinetry. After speaking to my managers and programmers they told me I could take advantage of our machines to cut out what I need on our cnc wood cutters and fiber optic lasers.

All I need to do is purchase the material and plans for the table. I'm not sure if there are any free plans out there, but if you know of any please point me in the direction! Having any and all DXF files would be great! I look forward to all recommendations and sharing my progress with you all!


----------



## DIYaholic

A great site for all things CNC is cnczone.com.


----------



## Lazyman

You may find some free plans on instructables.com.

I've been thinking about making one using components from openbuilds.com rather than making my own linear rails or using the traditional rails and bearings. I think that they may also have some DXF files for some of the components as well.

Hobbycnc.com has some plans that are fairly cheap and they sell some kits as well.

Joe's CNC Plans have been around for a long time and you can download the original design plans here.


----------



## WVance

Also, the openbuilds website may be very helpful. I am currently working on my first cnc. Check out this site

https://openbuilds.com/

WVance


----------



## MrRon

This place has plans and complete kits. https://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx


----------

